# blood group o -harder to get pregnant



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

in case anyone was interested.

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Fertility-Study-Women-With-Blood-Type-O-Could-Find-It-Harder-To-Get-Pregnant/Article/201010415771685?lpos=UK_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Region_3&lid=ARTICLE_15771685_Fertility_Study%3A_Women_With_Blood_Type_O_Could_Find_It_Harder_To_Get_Pregnant


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmmm.

Like may of these things, I think it is important not to think you are doomed if you have type O blood or fine if you have type A.  Oddly, my sister (see her story below) is type A while I am type O and conceived at 37 with no problems.  So, it isn't universal at all....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am type A, so honestly think this study is yet another waste of money!!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Just to add, I am 'O' and have concieved 8 times in the last 5 yrs, 4 with IVF and 4 naturally, all ended in m/c but occuring to that article I should not have been able to even get pg...


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

Well I am O, have done 2 failed ICSIs so admit my ears did prick up... but this may be one factor in so many... most people in the world are type 0 and most people can get preggers without all the stuff we have to faff with! I think it is yet another one to take with a pinch of salt otherwise we all might go even crazier!!! xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm an A
no luck for me
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm an A too and it certainly hasn't been easy for me....


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Im type 0 and so is 40% of the population, should we not all have difficulty conceiving? I think its all bull**just useless information. What should we type Os do now, how can we change things, or our bloodgroup, maybe not marry ANOTHER type 0? then its double trouble  
Danni xxx


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

JJ1 and suitcase - I can see from your posts i'm right to think it is a bit more random than blood type... I really feel for you  so danni let's just all think it is more about staying chilled and sending each other all the good vibes and bubbles that we can!  good luck everyone xxx


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well if only they told me this 8 years ago and maybe I wouldn't of married my O+ DH and maybe I should of told him I was O neg, oh dear we were doomed from the start   

According to the article I should try to get pregnant in my younger years...I was 21  now 28.


----------



## Xixi (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't help but think they may have misread the situation (scientists?!?); there are more type Os out there so that's why it looks like we have more trouble, because there are higher numbers overall.....well that's how I've read it.  They do this all the time them scientific types just to make headlines, bless 'em.  Type O ladies, your blood type can't make you age quicker otherwise they'd put a health risk on it!!


----------

